# New Stove - Which One?



## neudl (Jan 27, 2012)

Howdy all - I'm looking at new gas free-standing stoves and have narrowed down to the Jotul Lillihammer or the Avalon Eden.  Anyone own either of these and how has your experience been?  Not looking to base my decision on anyone's recommendation (per forum guidelines), but would be curious about what people might think of the products


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know about the Avalon unit, but I know
the GF200 Lillehamer...It's a relatively small unit 
& can be installed almost flush to a wall. With a 
small footprint of a hearthpad required, it doesn't
take up a lot of space in your home. The main draw
back is the lack of a heat exchanger & IMHO, the 
flames are not aesthetically that pleasing. For a
slightly higher price, I'd switch to the GF300 Allagash.
It DFOES have a heat exchanger, & it also has a 
relatively small heathpad footprint, tho it has to 
protrude into the room more than the Lillehamer,
& the flame pattern & logs are more realisitic looking...
Maybe someone else can chime in on the Avalon unit,
& let you know the good & bad stuff...
HTH


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know about that particular Avalon stove, but we have two Lopi (the sister company to Avalon) DV stoves and both have performed very well for us.  The Heritage Bay is probably 12-13 years old and has been the sole source of heat on the 1st floor of the Old House for all of that time.  We've had to replace the blower once, that's it.  The Berkshire really only heats one room, but I really like it-especially the look of the flames.  It won't light off of the ignitor, but it's been that way since we bought it about 10-11 years ago.  We just relight it every fall with the stick lighter, no biggie.

All I can say about Lopi is they tend to be a little optimestic about the heating capacity of their stoves in older, less insulated and not so tight homes.

This is our Berkshire (I think they changed the log design since ours was made), to give an idea of what I'm saying about flame look.  I think the Avalon you're looking at also has the "emberfyre" flame, so it would be similar:







IMO, as gas stoves go, Travis industries (Lopi, avalon, fireplace extraordanare) have a great flame look.


----------



## sticks (Feb 3, 2012)

Two great manufacturer's. I like that the jotul still uses the millivolt-pilot system. I will admit however that the green smart is a pretty neat system if you get the remote. One of our our installers has the Eden at home with their new patina finish


----------

